# Cant use my web cam



## alie (Feb 5, 2009)

Is there any support/drive for integrated cam on my laptop(Lenovo V100) ?

It seems not supported..

-Alie


----------



## lme@ (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess it is a UVC-based webcam. At the moment FreeBSD does not support UVC and I haven't heard that somebody is working on it. 

But NetBSD and OpenBSD supports them.


----------

